# Dovecot and Postfix Issue



## tony33 (Dec 28, 2015)

I have issues with logging into my e-mail server. I use Postfix and dovecot.

I checked my Dovecot logs and looking down the line I see this:

```
auth: Error: auth: environment corrupt; missing value for DOVECOT_
auth: Fatal: unsetenv(RESTRICT_SETUID) failed: Bad address
master: Error: service(auth): command startup failed, throttling for 60 secs
master: Warning: Killed with signal 15 (by pid=#### uid=# code=kill)
```

What does this mean? How do I  fix it?

I checked the Postfix logs and found this:


```
improper command pipelining after EHLO from (external ip here) : QUIT\r\n
```

It then disconnects and then tries to connect again which generates this line again and after disconnects. I think it tries at least 7 attempts.

I am not sure if the issue is on Postfix side or on Dovecot's side?

Anyone got any suggestions? I am guessing the problem lies with Auth in Dovecot.


----------

